# random missfires



## black20v1.8t (Jul 26, 2006)

well my buddy and i just finished our project car. s4 with awe stage 3. were having a slight proble with random missfires at idle. under acceleration and full boost it is ok. anyone run into this. any input would be appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif again, this ONLY occurs at idle


----------



## black20v1.8t (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: random missfires (black20v1.8t)*

bump


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: random missfires (black20v1.8t)*

What plugs and gap are you running ?


----------



## audis4boss (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: random missfires (GLS-S4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif plugs- also which injectors did you go with? i remember hearing the green tops causing some idle things- dunno though.


----------

